# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  цифровое изображение

## mimika

Подскажите как сжать фотографии. Для этого нужна специальная программа?. Купила  фото камеру canon 650D. Фотографии отличные но их размер 7,45 МБ, как сжать до 2,93 с таким размером не могу послать по интернету

----------


## ДядяВася

> Подскажите как сжать фотографии. Для этого нужна специальная программа?. Купила  фото камеру canon 650D. Фотографии отличные но их размер 7,45 МБ, как сжать до 2,93 с таким размером не могу послать по интернету


А что, какие бы то ни было архиваторы уже отменили?
Да и по почте, той же yandex, можно отправлять файлы до 20 Mb, по почте gmail, по-моему и того больше.
Другое дело, что по этим email не отправляются не архивированные файлы, перед отправкой нужно заархивировать.
Хотите отправлять неархивированные - отправляйте через скайп.

----------


## tamalex

> Другое дело, что по этим email не отправляются не архивированные файлы


С каких это пор?
Постоянно отправляю jpg, cdr, mp3 без всяких архивов.

----------


## ДядяВася

Да, действительно, я забыл, что к этим типам запрет не относится. Он действителен только к расширениям файлов, которые могут заражаться и переносить вирусы.
* Цитата:* Некоторые программы электронной почты блокируют типы файлов (например, файлы с расширениями имен .exe, .bat или .reg), которые могут представлять собой вредоносное программное обеспечение. При неполадках с отправкой этих типов файлов, следует сначала сжать их в формат ZIP, а затем отправить по электронной почте этот ZIP-файл. Дополнительные сведения см. в разделе Сжатие и распаковка файлов (ZIP-файлы).

----------


## C0XPAHUTb

я еще бывает обрезаю фотку и отправляю быстренько

----------


## кириллллл

http://ForOffice.ru/ -всё для цифровой техники, оргтехники и т.д
Зайди,глянь)

----------


## Kimbli

Правильно люди говорят, используй архиваторы) Самый простой способ и проблем с пересылкой не возникнет

----------


## dangler

Ну я обычно использую фотошоп для этих целей, лучше всего сжимает фотки на мой взгляд в плане размер-качество. 
Открываете, сначала уменьшаете размер в пикселях (image size). Для просмотра на мониторах более чем достаточно будет 1980 по ширине, чтобы на полный экран открывать.
И потом делаете save for web, формат jpeg, и там выставляете качество примерно 80 - это практически без потерь будет, даже при увеличении потери на заметишь

----------

